

3D Tetris with WebGL (Three.js) - fridek
https://github.com/fridek/Threejs-Tetris/

======
aycangulez
Looks very similar to Blockout from 1989:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blockout>

In Blockout, you had a transparent falling block so you could see what was
below.

~~~
VMG
also the rotations were animated

~~~
fridek
It's inspired by Blockout. There is a lot to improve, but there is a little
potential in such game. I was rather considering turning it into a tutorial,
it's around 500 lines of code and may be a good, simple introduction to WebGL
games. Would you like to read such thing?

~~~
iso8859-1
Yes.

~~~
fridek
The submission is dead now, but just in case ;)

[http://www.smashinglabs.pl/3d-tetris-with-three-js-
tutorial-...](http://www.smashinglabs.pl/3d-tetris-with-three-js-tutorial-
part-1)

Part 2 is also online and part 3 is ready to be released on Monday,

------
adamaig
The tutorial would be great. It might also be a good opportunity to fix some
bugs in the collision detection. I had a block disappear into other blocks
that were 3 or 4 layers high. I could hear it keep falling and it finally hit
the floor, which was interesting because there were several other blocks it
had was passing through in those layers.

This was done without continual "wild" rotation. I was trying to complete a
rotation immediately before it passed into the first levels of blocks, but
then just observed once the block disappeared.

------
BonoboBoner
Amazing! I would like to change camera perspective though. I lose at least 2-3
height layers just to figure out what the next block looks like.

------
jschmitz28
It would be nice if there was an option to turn off the game sounds (If there
is, I'm not seeing it). It's pretty painful.

------
lloeki
Bug: I managed to bury stuff way below the ground by rotating wildly.

~~~
fridek
I'm thinking if I should check ground hit better or disallow rotating blocks
wildly ;)

